
Top White House Economist: AI Isn’t Going to Steal Jobs - sprucely
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/602722/top-white-house-economist-ai-isnt-going-to-steal-jobs/
======
DrScump
Is this the architect of the "18F" failure (losing $16 million per year thus
far)?

------
rman666
"The world will need no more than 10-15 computers"

